# Not sure if you've been caught speeding ? Check here...



## fsm (Dec 17, 2003)

Sorry if it's old news fellas.

I was convinced I was caught speeding by a police car on a overhead bridge - slammed the brakes and looked down...still doing 130 ! OOPS.
The next day I was whining about it to a mate and he gave me the address below.

http://www.e-database.co.uk

You need a username and password but the website creates one for you. It's also free


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Yeah... very old news...


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Oh no, think I am gonna jump off a bridge, prison for me :roll:


----------



## fsm (Dec 17, 2003)

Well I thought it was funny when I first looked, jeez :?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

fsm said:


> Well I thought it was funny when I first looked, jeez :?


If its funny, it should be in the jokes section or off topic.


----------



## fsm (Dec 17, 2003)

k fair point. I didn't realise there was other sections, this is in my favourites that's all. I'll remember next time


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> fsm said:
> 
> 
> > Well I thought it was funny when I first looked, jeez :?
> ...


Still, I always thought that the pictures they take are very good :roll:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

fsm said:


> k fair point. I didn't realise there was other sections, this is in my favourites that's all. I'll remember next time


Not having a go mate.

For the full scope of things follow this link: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/

All the best.


----------

